# L'Anniv' de Nicomon (Nicomon's Birthday)



## Punky Zoé

À l'heure canadienne, je suis à peine en retard pour fêter tes trois ans de voyages sur WR mais je suis en temps et en heure pour te souhaiter :

*   Un très bon anniversaire !!!*   

Lapinoux !
PZ

P.S. il parait que c'est un nombre oblong, pronique et j'en passe... ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico,

Je te souhaite une journée très colorée ! 

Big bisettes.


----------



## Perhonorificus

À l'heure canadienne, mon souhait est encore matutinal, la brunante lointaine, et l'achalandage très acceptable dans les magasins, d'où je reviens. 

Je me ressuscite sur WR pour te dire bonne fête et te souligner que je ne t'ai pas oubliée!

Bonne journée lagomorphique!


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi, des cadeaux! 

Pounquie, j'ai découvert que c'est aussi un nombre « tétraédrique » et même un nombre sacré. 

Karine, un gros merci, pour ce joli flipbook tout coloré. 

François, c'est gentil d'être passé. J'aurais été déçue, sinon. Je ne t'oublie pas non plus. 
(Mais j'ai égaré ton numéro de téléphone.  Tu sais où me trouver.)

Tourlous et bisous à tous!


----------



## Nanon

Suite des cadeaux avec une recette d'anniversaire !
D'accord, normalement, il n'y a pas besoin de recette pour faire des bisous, mais là...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Bon anniversaire Nico. Mille fois merci pour toute ton aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un peu tard, désolée...

Grosses, grosses bises Nico
Je vois que tout le monde s'y est mis dans ton beau pays.


----------



## Nicomon

Encore des cadeaux! 

Nanon, ces bisous abricots-noix de coco me semblent délicieux. Faudra que je demande à mon cuisinier préféré de m'en faire. 

Charlie, merci d'être passé. C'est toujours un plaisir de t'aider. 

Martine, j'adore la photo!  mais le deuxième lien ne fonctionne pas (je n'ai peut-être pas le bon lecteur/fureteur).  
Tu faisais peut-être référence à cet événement?  

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## Topsie

Sorry I'm late! I was getting the car ready to come to the party in style!
Yummy, those Bisous look scrumptious - condensed milk + butter + coconut - there goes my diet, yet again!


----------



## wildan1

Bonne fête Nicole! (en espérant que ta journée a été des plus ensoleillés  )

Bill


----------



## Nicomon

Topsie, that terrific *rabbit car* was certainly worth the wait. 

Bill, c'est gentil d'être passé toi aussi. Et ces lunettes soleil tombent juste à point; j'ai justement cassé une branche des miennes.  

Thank you. To both of you.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Bonjour Nicole.
I resuscitate myself on WR in order to say to you, "Happy Birthday,"
and to underline that I have not forgotten you!

Hope you're enjoying your summer.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello GC

At a loss for inspiration, are we? Nice translation of Perho's post, there.  

And to think that there are millions of thousands bunny rabbit images available!

Still... thanks for coming by.  


Summer? What summer?


----------



## Xence

Désolé d'arriver en retard, mais je promets de faire mieux pour la 57ème !
Et puis quel délice de voir le brio dont tu fais preuve en tapotant tes posts d'anthologie !!


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Xence 

Et surtout, ne te presse pas trop pour le 57e. 
Je n'ai pas encore bien digéré le chiffre 56, tout oblong, pronique, tétraédrique ou même « sacré » qu'il soit. 

Je me sauve; faut que je prenne rendez-vous avec le toiletteur. Ta photo m'indique que j'ai besoin d'une petite coupe/mise en pli.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> Et surtout, ne te presse pas trop pour le 57e.


Euh... en parlant de la 57ème, je sous-entendais la 57ème fois, la prochaine, quoi! 

Et bon toilettage, quoiqu'un petit côté sauvage n'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## Nicomon

Xence said:


> Euh... en parlant de la 57ème, je sous-entendais la 57ème fois, la prochaine, quoi!


  J'avais compris, mais je me suis mal exprimée.    Je voulais dire que... j'espère que cette année ne passera pas trop vite; je ne suis pas très pressée d'arriver à 57.


----------

